# ShoutCast Traffic!?



## Theeagle (16. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Weiß einer von euch wieviel Traffic ein ShoutCast Server verursacht?
Standartmäßig wird ja mit 96kbps übertragen.
Hab da mal folgene Schrittrechnung durchgeführt:

96kbps
->12KBps
->720KB/min
->43200KB/h
->42,1875MB/h
->1012,5MB/d
->30375MB/month
->~29,66GB/month

Aber das wäre dann ja gerade mal der Upload der DJs wenn er einen ganzen Monat 24/7 streamen würde, oder?
Wenn man da jetz nochmal 100 Hörer rechnen kommt man ja auf riesige Trafficmengen!

Stimmt das den?


----------



## Theeagle (16. Juli 2004)

Hmmm...niemand hier der sich damit auskennt?
Oder durch logischen Denken neue Ansichten einbringen kann!?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. Juli 2004)

Kann an deiner Rechnung keinen logischen Fehler erkennen... so ein Shoutcast Server erzeugt nun mal ziemlich viel Traffic.


----------



## Theeagle (16. Juli 2004)

Wo bekommt man den zBsp nen Root-Server her auf dem man sowas laufen lassen kann?
selbst bei 500GB inklusivem Traffic reichts ja vorn und hinten nicht wenn man wirklich dauerhaft ne hohe anzahl hörer hat.

Wenn ich mir da zBsp den JaM Stream von raute-musik anschau.
da sind immer über 200 hörer drauf! nachts(frühs zw. 3-5 uhr) dann vielleicht mal nur so um die 100.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich kann dir zwar leider beim eigentlich drückenden Problem nicht weiterhelfen,
aber ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass vermutlich kaum eine der Shoutcast-
Stationen ständig einen Upstream laufen hat. Du kannst auch entweder die 
nötigen Files auf dem Server ablegen und über Playlisten abnudeln oder aber
z.B. "Live-Sendungen" auf dem Server mitschneiden und irgendwann zeitversetzt wiederholen.

Zum Traffic-Problem:
Meiner Meinung nach ist das eigentliche Problem nicht, einen Server mit entsprechend
viel Inklusivtraffic zu finden. Man kann die Last auch auf mehrere Server verteilen.
Das Hauptproblem dürfte die Finanzierung sein.
Wenn du einen soliden Geschäftsplan, verlässliche Werbepartner oder andere
brauchbare Einnahmequellen hast, dann ist letztlich relativ irrelevant, ob der
technische Aufwand monatlich 1000 Euro oder 3.500 Euro kostet.
Da wird dich nämlich schon alleine die GEMA mit deutlich mehr belasten und aus
der Sicht ist dann die Frage der Server- bzw. Traffickosten tatsächlich sekundär.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Terrabug (16. August 2004)

Traffic wird nicht das Problem sein. Mittlerweile gibts doch sogar in Deutschland Server mit unlm. Traffic,aber begrenzter Bandbreite.
Und auf einen Server mit 10Mbit an Bindung kann man jawohl genug Zuhörer haben.


----------



## Skinner (18. August 2004)

Theroretisch ist ja so ein Server für eine Person unbezahlbar deshalb hat ja jedes Internetradio Sponsoren. Raute-Musik hatte Clanserver4u. Und für den Sponsor ist das ja uach gut. Cs4u hat ja eine steigerung von 200% gehabt.


----------



## Radhad (25. August 2004)

Es gibt auch Anbieter, die direkt Shoutcast-Server verteiben, wo die Userzahl begrenzt ist. Ich hab hier mal ein Beispiel rausgesucht, was mir eben wieder eingefallen ist: http://www.servercamp.de/angebote/stream.php

@GEMA: da würde ich mich vorher noch erkundigen, wie da so die Preise sind...



MfG Radhad


----------



## zinion (26. August 2004)

Den höchsten Freetraffic den ich kenne gibts bei http://www.server4you.de . Für 45€ 500gig inkl, für 65€ 750gig, jedes weitere 29cent.

Betriebssystem ist SuSe Linux 9.0 (man kann auch 9.1 bekommen - kostenlos).

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit deren Service und Geschwindigkeit und das obwohl ich erst skeptisch war denn die Preise sind ALDI-Style.

Deine Rechnung kommt schon, son Server sendet halt so und soviel kb die Skeunde an jeden User.

Du kannst aber wie gesagt z.B. zwei Server mit 750gig mieten, dann haste 1500gig frei im Monat und verteilst das auf die beiden, falls du mehr brauchst halt mehr. Oder du nimmst nen fertiges Streaming Angebot da kannste dann aber nur Streamen.


----------



## Theeagle (26. August 2004)

Also kann ich das richtig verstehen das du eine server bei server4you hast?

Kannst du mir da mal ne URL geben. würd da gerne mal anpingen und schaun wie schnell das alles so geht.

Danke!

(ICQ wär auch gut (169814642))


----------



## zinion (1. September 2004)

Also auf dem root-Server (das 45€ Angebot) laufen momentan zwei CS a 16Slots und zwei Ventrilo-Server:

CS:
217.172.177.194:8888 __MEMBERCLAN__
217.172.177.194:1337 SKK-Clan

Ventrilo:
217.172.177.194:7777 __MEMBERCLAN__
217.172.177.194:13337 SKK-Clan

ventrilo Client 2.1.x benötigt

Ausserdem noch die hlstats für SKK -> stats.skk-home.de
Die Website für den Memberclan mit php und mysql -> http://www.memberclan.de mit mysql und php (ich weiss ich taug nicht zum designen *g)

Und ich hab dort nen Ping von 20 (mit FastPath). Der Support ist schnell und freundlich. Und letztendlich is das ja nich von der Firma sondern mein Privatserver und ich hab nich die Kohle dafür 200€ im Monat auszugeben. Bin aber auch so sehr zufrieden.

Server4you: http://www.server4you.de

Bei Hostwatch schneiden die übrigens auch gut ab...die  Anbindung is super. Server-Standort Düsseldorf.

Das Profi-Angebot von denen findet man unter http://www.plusserver.de, ein tracert hat ergeben, daß die aber genau dieselbe Anbindung haben, is dann nur ne Support- und Featurefrage.


----------



## BCGNeo (15. September 2004)

Hi Zinion,

Ich wollte mir auch nen Root Server bei Server4u mieten. Wie siehts mit dem Traffic aus, wenn ich CS auf einem Server laufen lasse. Wieviel GB Traffic bräuchte ich da für sagen wir mal einen 16 Slot ?

MfG Neo


----------



## zinion (27. September 2004)

Also ich habe ausgerechnet, dass ein 16-Slot Server bei 24Std Vollauslastung max 320gig verbraucht. In der Realität bleibe ich mit meinem Server aber noch jeden Monat unter der 100gig Grenze - und 500 hat man ja frei...


----------

